# Ireland HDR's



## Brick

Recently returned from vacation and have barely scratched the surface of the 2000+ pictures I took, but here's my first few.  C&C welcome :thumbup:


----------



## myshkin

I like the cemetery shots alot. They are very moody


----------



## Bynx

I like 'em all.


----------



## Czar

Wow, they are all great. Good work.


----------



## Nod

I like them all too !  We were in Ireland last year and enjoyed it and took a lot of photos.  I have almost the identical copy of #2, it is Glendalough the 6th century village if I'm not mistaken.  Nice work !


----------



## Brick

Nod said:


> I have almost the identical copy of #2, it is Glendalough the 6th century village if I'm not mistaken.  Nice work !



Thanks! And you are correct! #5 is also from Glendalough by the upper lake.


----------



## D-B-J

wow.. such an UGLY place.. Just kidding! Beautiful shots


----------



## whymejay

I like them all but the 4th pic is my favorite. Great job man


----------



## BANNER25

Wonderful HDR shotos of Glendalough; one of my favorite places


----------



## Antarctican

All are gorgeous. You've quickly made it onto my list of people whose shots I look forward to seeing.  Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## manaheim

Beautiful places, but as I often see on this forum... these are way more tonemapped than they are HDR... with possible exception of the cemetery shots where the sun is behind the subject.


----------



## altitude604

very cool shots! tastefully done HDRs!


----------



## Brick

manaheim said:


> Beautiful places, but as I often see on this forum... these are way more tonemapped than they are HDR... with possible exception of the cemetery shots where the sun is behind the subject.



The look of a tone mapped picture is my preference regardless of lighting situation; however, if you mean to say that I could have gotten the same results out of tone mapping a single shot, I would respectfully disagree.  Having seen the original images I would argue that HDR was necessary for each shot to achieve the desired dynamic range.  The sun may not have been in the daylight shots, but I assure you it was bright enough that one shot would not have sufficed.


----------



## nchips1

:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

like them all... but 4 especially, love it.


----------



## manaheim

Brick said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful places, but as I often see on this forum... these are way more tonemapped than they are HDR... with possible exception of the cemetery shots where the sun is behind the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The look of a tone mapped picture is my preference regardless of lighting situation; however, if you mean to say that I could have gotten the same results out of tone mapping a single shot, I would respectfully disagree.  Having seen the original images I would argue that HDR was necessary for each shot to achieve the desired dynamic range.  The sun may not have been in the daylight shots, but I assure you it was bright enough that one shot would not have sufficed.
Click to expand...


mmm.... well,  no, I could have gotten the same result with one shot but it would have been way easier with tonemapping, so no argument there.

I was more commenting that you could have gotten the full dynamic range with one exposure AND if you were just going for the tonemapped look you definitely didn't need to do multiple exposures to get it as tonemapping off of one would have sufficed in most of them.


----------



## Bynx

It seems the best thing you can do is consult with Manaheim how HE would do YOUR pictures and then follow HIS instructions. Then YOUR pictures will meet with HIS approval.


----------



## manaheim

Bynx said:


> It seems the best thing you can do is consult with Manaheim how HE would do YOUR pictures and then follow HIS instructions. Then YOUR pictures will meet with HIS approval.



At least I'm expressing a reasoned opinion other than either:

a> "wow attaboy" (pat on back)
b> whining about someone elses opinions

Which seems to be all of what I see coming from you.


----------



## Bynx

What did I say? You mean you wouldnt want these people you consider to be idiots to consult with you on how to do it best? Im only suggesting how they can meet with your approval.


----------



## Brick

manaheim said:


> I was more commenting that you could have gotten the full dynamic range with one exposure AND if you were just going for the tonemapped look you definitely didn't need to do multiple exposures to get it as tonemapping off of one would have sufficed in most of them.



I completely disagree with that entire statement, but you're entitled to your own opinion.

Bynx's statement I completely agree with however :thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim

^^  

You people crack me up.  (really this is more to Bynx, but Brick you DID feel the need to toss in your support for his statements)

Someone dares to offer an opinion that challenges your perceptions on something, and rather than listen to it or maybe have an interesting discussion about it (which I think this particular one could have been), you flare up and smack the opposing viewpoint down with childish outbursts.

What you seem to be missing here is that I really couldn't possibly care what your choices are for how you want to go about your business.  The quickest way to shut me down in any of these discussions is to say "Yeah, well, I like doing it that way" and I totally go "mmm, ok.  Seems weird, but hey whatever floats your boat."  I mean seriously... why would I care?  I'm merely offering some thoughts because frequently people don't realize that they can get similar results in different and/or easier and/or less expensive ways.

That's bad?   Well, ok then!  I stand accused! 

Anyway... even a "well, I like doing it that way!" isn't really what's at issue when we get to folks like Bynx.  What's at issue with Bynx and his ilk is that he deems it necessary to snipe at _me_... not my _viewpoints_... _me_.  These people seem to take it as a personal affront that I dare suggest that I can do the same trick with a contrast boost and a saturation slider.  (which, by the way, in many cases... I can... and have proven it)

Anyway... whatever.  Bynx, I'll send you some maalox.  You're gonna have an ulcer within a few weeks at this rate.


----------



## Bynx

manaheim I suggest you stop treating people here like they are idiots. I will oppose your attitude every time you tell people how they did their picture is wrong. Im all for helping people, if they ask for it. But when they show a decent photo you shouldnt shoot them down because they didnt do it your way. You continuously do this. Dont you suppose the the members in the HDR forum are usually the same ones. Im sure they have all seen your rants about your correct time saving way to do things. If it was that important to them they would be consulting you. Get off your high horse and just leave them alone unless they ask for your help and keep your comments to the photo they have submitted and not the procedure they used to process the photo.


----------



## manaheim

Bynx said:


> manaheim I suggest you stop treating people here like they are idiots. I will oppose your attitude every time you tell people how they did their picture is wrong.



I don't feel I'm treating anyone like an idiot.  If folks feel that way, then I certainly feel badly.  I'm merely expressing an opinion.  Yes, it's a pretty consistent one, but I feel passionately about this, and last I checked it's ok to feel passionately and express opinions, regardless of whether or not you happen to like those opinions.

I don't tell people how they did it wrong.  That is your mis-characterization.  I suggest that they could have accomplished the same result with other methods.  Suggesting alternatives is not a crime, Bynx.  It's the beginnings of intelligent discourse.  Argue the point if you disagree.



Bynx said:


> Im all for helping people, if they ask for it. But when they show a decent photo you shouldnt shoot them down because they didnt do it your way. You continuously do this.



No, I don't.  And "decent photo" is your opinion.  Perhaps "not so decent" is mine.  It's an opinion.  How is that shooting anyone down?  Do I hold such overwhelming credibility in the community that I must be so feared?  If I'm just some random internet ***, then why  not just ignore me and move on?  Don't let me have such power over you.  It's scary and I don't want that kind of responsibility. 



Bynx said:


> Dont you suppose the the members in the HDR forum are usually the same ones. Im sure they have all seen your rants about your correct time saving way to do things. If it was that important to them they would be consulting you. Get off your high horse and just leave them alone unless they ask for your help and keep your comments to the photo they have submitted and not the procedure they used to process the photo.



Unless they ask for my comments?  Seriously.  Have you even looked over the other parts of this forum?  I don't think you realize how this all works.

I've been here a heck of a lot longer than you, Bynx.  My approach is far from unusual, with the possible exception that TPF has somewhat taken a turn towards "attaboys", and I tend to not do that.  The worst you can accuse me of is being direct and honest in my opinions.

The rest of your comments are really kinda ridiculous and bely a lack of understanding of the true nature of your surroundings here.



Anyway... this is way off-topic, and I think we've sniped at each other enough.  Going forward if you choose to snipe at me- in the interest of those who are watching- I'll refrain from response and let you have the last word.  There's really not much point in us butting heads in every other thread.


----------



## Bynx

Bynx said:


> Dont you suppose the the members in the HDR forum are usually the same ones. Im sure they have all seen your rants about your correct time saving way to do things. If it was that important to them they would be consulting you. Get off your high horse and just leave them alone unless they ask for your help and keep your comments to the photo they have submitted and not the procedure they used to process the photo.



Unless they ask for my comments?  Seriously.  Have you even looked over the other parts of this forum?  I don't think you realize how this all works.

Who said anything about asking for your comments? Reread it again. Hint, hint (the word is HELP)

Im sure you probably mean well. But the way you talk to people just gets my back up and I have to say something if no one else will. Maybe Im wrong and shouldnt say anything and let you talk to them any way you want and as long as they sit there and take it maybe they deserve it. But I dont think they do. And I dont care how long you've been here. Talking down to people is not right.


----------



## Provo

Everyone here is clearly entitled to his/her own opinion. But I am just sharing my own opinion here, it has been consistent manaheim that you come across speaking in a negative way when someone post a quality shot, for you to say your way would've been easier tonemapping a single shot to get the same results that is not properly giving critique but more insulting the op and being arrogant. 



-------------
Brick by the way sorry for throwing off your post.
You did great in my eyes I like all the images 
and I applaud the work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## manaheim

The statement of "quality shot" is also an opinion.

My suggesting an alternative approach isn't arrogant.  It's a suggestion, which can be ignored like any other.


----------



## Redwing24

cemetary is my fav, but love the rest too. good job. Now I need to do some HDR's


----------



## Brick

Obviously manaheim is convinced of his ignorant opinion (and I do mean ignorant in the actual definition of the word) so this is really for the rest of you to confirm that you should take his advice with a grain of salt.  Below you'll find two of the same shot, one bracketed HDR and one taken from a single RAW.  I used the exact same photomatix settings for each then desaturated them to simplify the point.  What you'll notice are the exact reasons I bracket.  The single shot "HDR" isn't dark enough and has blown out clouds and isn't light enough to show the detail in the trees.  The actual HDR however, has none of these problems because (duh) it has a higher dynamic range.  Strange how that works.


----------



## cdnaiphoto

:thumbup: Excellent!


----------



## manaheim

Brick said:


> Obviously manaheim is convinced of his ignorant opinion (and I do mean ignorant in the actual definition of the word) so this is really for the rest of you to confirm that you should take his advice with a grain of salt.  Below you'll find two of the same shot, one bracketed HDR and one taken from a single RAW.  I used the exact same photomatix settings for each then desaturated them to simplify the point.  What you'll notice are the exact reasons I bracket.  The single shot "HDR" isn't dark enough and has blown out clouds and isn't light enough to show the detail in the trees.  The actual HDR however, has none of these problems because (duh) it has a higher dynamic range.  Strange how that works.



I'm sorry, my ignorant opinion is what now?

I don't recall saying that you couldn't get more dynamic range out of three bracketed images turned HDR than you could out of one.  That would be fairly stupid.

If you're going to be lobbing words like ignorant around maybe you should at least be sure you're clear on the opinion of the person you are lobbing those words at.


----------



## Brick

manaheim said:


> If you're going to be lobbing words like ignorant around maybe you should at least be sure you're clear on the opinion of the person you are lobbing those words at.



Oh I'm quite sure of your opinion, you stated it quite clearly:



manaheim said:


> I was more commenting that you could have gotten the full dynamic range with one exposure





manaheim said:


> I don't recall saying that you couldn't get more dynamic range out of three bracketed images turned HDR than you could out of one. That would be fairly stupid.



It's ok, remembering is hard.


----------



## manaheim

Lol

It must be interesting being as awesome as you.


----------



## Hellhammer

Like the photos can't wait to see what else you got from your trip


----------



## chris82

They really are great, Im ashamed to say it but I live in Ireland and have failed to go to all these places. are they all in Glendalough?


----------



## bigboi3

Awesome shots!  HDR works perfectly with them.


----------



## Brick

chris82 said:


> They really are great, Im ashamed to say it but I live in Ireland and have failed to go to all these places. are they all in Glendalough?



Actually only 2 and 5 are from Glendalough.  3 and 4 are from Slane a little North of Dublin.  1 is on a road just South of Dublin, but now that I think about it, it might have been on our way to Glendalough.  I took a lot of random roadside shots :mrgreen: it's a beautiful country.

And thank you!


----------



## graphicalstatus

Nice images, I think they look a little over-worked though. The last image is my favourite.


----------



## kric2schaam626

Brick said:


> Recently returned from vacation and have barely scratched the surface of the 2000+ pictures I took, but here's my first few.  C&C welcome :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were there the second week of July! You got a great shot! Did you go down by the waterfall?
> 
> What equipment are you shooting with?


----------



## Bynx

Lovely shot Kric. Gotta love HDR.


----------



## kric2schaam626

Bynx said:


> Lovely shot Kric. Gotta love HDR.



Sorry, not mine, belongs to original post. I was supposed to quote the picture? But i was there . . . it's a gorgeous site.


----------



## Caffler

like everybody else i think these are great.
mo bhaochas duit as a dtaispeáint - thanks for showing them.


----------



## Brick

kric2schaam626 said:


> Brick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently returned from vacation and have barely scratched the surface of the 2000+ pictures I took, but here's my first few.  C&C welcome :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were there the second week of July! You got a great shot! Did you go down by the waterfall?
> 
> What equipment are you shooting with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't, this was one of _many _stops where we were on our way somewhere and I just had to stop and grab a few shots on the side of the road.  I didn't explore much as I'd have never gotten anywhere if I had! :mrgreen:
> 
> This was shot with a Nikon D90 and Sigma 10-20mm perched atop a silk tripod and fired with a now broken phottix shutter release (couple stray drops of rain at Blarney castle did it in).
> 
> Hope you had a good trip as well, thanks for the compliment!
Click to expand...


----------



## stockerre

I like them all but my favorite is the cemetery shot.  Something about the perspective is very foreboding.


----------

